# Blue/Greenbox und gute ausleuchtung [Buch]



## Spranta (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo

kennt einer gute Tutorials für gute Ausleuchtung einer Blue/Greenbox. Kann es EBook oder als normales Buch sein. Ich habe mir vor für diverese kleine Filme mir eine Blue/Greeenbox zu bauen und suche daher reichlich informationen darüber. Würde mich über gute Tipps freuen.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## chmee (15. Mai 2006)

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Einfuehrungen/Keying.html

Ich setze noch weitere Gefundene in den "Wichtig" Thread.

mfg chmee


----------

